

Automatically calibrating a computer projector image - ranit8
http://dalpix.com/blog/automatically-calibrating-computer-projector-image

======
robert-boehnke
Reminds me of the work by Johnny Lee on projector calibration. His appears to
be a bit faster.

<http://johnnylee.net/projects/thesis/>

~~~
mmastrac
According to this page, it's related work:

"This project is an update on a previous rig I did in 2011. The original
project was inspired ("Reverse-engineered") from a paper published in 2004 by
Johnny Chung Lee"

------
apu
For a more technical description of the best algorithms to do this (and more
advanced compensation) automatically, see:

<http://www.cs.columbia.edu/CAVE/projects/pr_any/>

BTW, these algorithms have been well understood and described by the research
community for many years now. I think some companies targeting the high-end
segment have incorporated some of these techniques, but I'm not sure why it's
not filtered down into low-end consumer tech yet.

Actually, I think there's easily a startup or two in using your smartphone to
calibrate a projector. The math would only have to be slightly modified, and
if you could make this process seamless, it would be pretty cool.

------
hebejebelus
I almost don't see why this can't be realtime. I imagine from here, all you
need to do is throw more computing power at it? It's very cool. Imagine this
plus a head-mounted pico-projector - any scrap of paper or wall could become
an interface. Very excited about this technology.

~~~
siera
It can be done in real time. Here is a demonstration from Float4 Interactive :
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_YOTZ4MCuA>

------
barcoder
You might also be interested to see a tree projection mapped:
<http://www.kimchiandchips.com/littree.php>

------
joshu
Doesn't really need an active board. You could have a camera + projector and a
board with fiducal marks.

------
xxbondsxx
Really awesome technology, unfortunate soundtrack to the _entire_ video.

